# 800 amp service rewire



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

wow . Are the services for utilities or building tenants/other ?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> wow . Are the services for utilities or building tenants/other ?


single service and its for a greenhouse


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ah, I thought it was a utility pole. That's a customer's pole ?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> ah, I thought it was a utility pole. That's a customer's pole ?


 cust pole, its hard to see the c.t."s up on the pole and the meterbase is behind the door


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

*one more*

forgot to add this one


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks like they are non fused service conductors, tapped off the buss, going to another location.
Very nice install!!


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Looks like they are non fused service conductors, tapped off the buss, going to another location.
> Very nice install!!


 my friend you are very close to this but when i tell you what is really going on you will freak


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm gussin they bumped up the voltage ahead of the pole, but they are fused.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wildleg said:


> I'm gussin they bumped up the voltage ahead of the pole, but they are fused.


 i'am sorry but i don't know what you mean


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would guess that one two inch risers come in and the other tapped off of the buss goes out to another location in the same complex.
These places are exempt from our building departments jurisdiction. I see some really crazy stuff on farms.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

nevermind
]


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

what was done here is two of the 2" feed a transfer sw.(separated main lugs from buss and feed to transfer sw.) then the other two come back from gen. and feed lugs at the bottom of the panel . That red baklite material insulates the main lugs from the buss on top


----------



## HAND (Jul 15, 2010)

It looks like two sets of this, and two sets of that feeding the same bus from what I see.
What I don't see is what you're keeping from us with those signs.
You sir are holding out on us here.

No, that set of this is taped of there and going somewhere else without ocp?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

HAND said:


> It looks like two sets of this, and two sets of that feeding the same bus from what I see.
> What I don't see is what you're keeping from us with those signs.
> You sir are holding out on us here.
> 
> No, that set of this is taped of there and going somewhere else without ocp?


 look at my previous post the lugs you see are whats behind those signs i'am holding them up with one hand and snapping pics with the other


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i will be replacing all this with a new disconnect ,transfer sw. and panel i will posts as i go oh and i have to do this with little or no down time


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a pretty wacky installation. Don't forget to take progress pics and more pics when you're done. It might make more sense then.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That's a pretty wacky installation. Don't forget to take progress pics and more pics when you're done. It might make more sense then.


 i'am going to post each stage of compleation what part doesn't make sense i know my explanation may be off


----------

